# Dorper ewes with bottle jaw help!!



## CCassity (Apr 25, 2013)

I have 3 ewes  two with new lambs and one that's still pregnant that have bottle jaw. It started in one and has now moved to all 3 I wormed them about a week ago with ivomec and have also drenched them with applecider vinegar mixed with water, which after that the swelling went away but now its coming back. I've cleaned the pen the best I can. Is there anything else I can do? And also don't want the babies getting it one is only a month old the other is two months old.  One other thing my neighbor has goats right up along side my sheep's pasture will that effect them?  Thanks for any help


----------



## boykin2010 (Apr 26, 2013)

The goats and sheep will share worms. That most likely is  your problem if the goats have a high worm load. 

Try giving them all a dose of cydectin.  I have found that works best and fastest. 

Ivomec only kills one type of worm dangerous to sheep (I can't remember which one off the top of my head, been a long time since I used it.)


----------



## elevan (Apr 26, 2013)

Don't go blaming the goats.  There are specific times when an animal is most susceptible to wormload...pregnancy...birthing....weaning...age.   Your sheep is prime for a wormload.   

I agree with giving something stronger - cydectin or prohibit.


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 19, 2013)

The Ivomec is your problem. Use Cydectin pour-on as an oral drench and it will clean your goats and sheep out. Pasture rotation is key also. I would start the ewes on a prenatal vitamin or iron supplement for a few weeks to help fix the anemia that the worm infestation has caused. Re-drench the ewes in 2 weeks with the Cydectin and continue with the iron supplements for the rest of the month and this should fix the problem.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 19, 2013)

Sounds like they have barberpole worms...they get that from grass, not goats.  Cydectin works best the way Goatboy advised.  Some people think because it says pour on, you just pour it on...nope...orally drench them.

Be careful when getting iron supplements...red cell is high in copper and not good for sheep.  Some people use a pig iron, but I haven't, so can't tell you about copper or not in that...just read labels very carefully.

We had this when we first got our sheep...used Cydectin oral drenched, then followed with a drench of apple cider vinegar, garlic barrier, and molasses that had iron in it...that worked fine.

After much studying and reading on the subject, we decided to monthly drench them with the ACV, garlic and molasses and added liquid vitamins...not to treat for worms, but to prevent them in the first place.  That was six years ago and no worm problems ever since we started that...just something for you to consider...lots of info on the internet about it.  I'm not a vet...and what is working with my sheep may not be same for yours.

We have Dorpers and Katahdins and crosses..hair sheep are more parasite resistant than wool breeds of sheep...rotating pastures helps too and keeping their shelters and bedding clean.

Good luck to you and your sheep!!!  Once they are over this, you will find you have learned much to keep this from happening again.  Goatboy's advice is spot on!


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 20, 2013)

As far as iron supplements are concerned, if you are worried about copper content affecting your sheep, just go to your local big chain pharmacy (CVS, Walgreens...) or Wal-Mart and get some iron pills for humans. This works well for me and never had any problems at all.


----------

